# Pop Lid Neon Rainbow Look



## mslips (Jan 12, 2009)

*Here's a look from last Saturday!

I used:

-Skindinavia t-zone makeup primer
-Lola creme foundation in Tan
-Mac studio finish concealer in nw25
-BE light (under eyes only)
-Mac Msf in medium dark
-Too Faced caribbean in a compact sun bunny bronzer
-Lola blush in one night stand
-Lorac take a brow in dk. brown
-Paula Dorf eye primer
-NYX jumbo pencil in milk
-Physicians Formula e/s in natural light
-Pop lid neon eyeshadow palette (used all 6 colors)
-Stila smudge pot in black
-UD 24/7 liner in electric
-Too Faced lash injection pinpoint mascara
-Mac l/s in Gladiola
-Smashbox O-gloss 
-*


*haha here's the look without brows, liner, and mascara!*















































*
<3 Beh*




​


----------



## laguayaca (Jan 12, 2009)

cute look


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jan 12, 2009)

So gorgeous!
Love the blue color on the bottom!
and WoW those are some Juicy Lips!


----------



## nunu (Jan 12, 2009)

you are so talented and so pretty.


----------



## cocolicouss (Jan 12, 2009)

love all the bright colors


----------



## jennyfee (Jan 12, 2009)

Love love love love it!! (I'm kind of sold on ur fotds anyway aahah) seriously u have got mad skills


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 12, 2009)

I am suchhhh a fan of your stuff. Liner is perfect as always.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 12, 2009)

You are such a cute girl! Loving the rainbow <3


----------



## joey444 (Jan 12, 2009)

Hot look!


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 12, 2009)

Wow this look is awesome!  I love your liner both top and bottom!  Great job!! I would love it if you would do a tutorial for this look.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 12, 2009)

what beautiful colors


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 12, 2009)

Great look!  You're skills are fantastic!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jan 13, 2009)

Looks so pretty and fun!


----------



## ashleydenise (Jan 13, 2009)

your liner is perfect! like always!


----------



## unkn0wn (Jan 13, 2009)

pretty pastels.


----------



## urbanD0LL (Jan 13, 2009)

gorgeous , beautiful colors and eyeliner is like PERFECT . i'm so running to get Gladiola tomorrow


----------



## NewlyMACd (Jan 13, 2009)

very very pretty.


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Jan 13, 2009)

This is amazing.  Do you happen to have a YouTube channel?  I would love to see you do tutorials


----------



## oooshesbad (Jan 13, 2009)

this look is flippin flawless great job!


----------



## bananarchy (Jan 13, 2009)

Pretty! I've never seen bright colors look so soft before!


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 13, 2009)

how fun! those colors look so hot 2gether!


----------



## ilovegreen (Jan 13, 2009)

Fab look !


----------



## Hilly (Jan 13, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## MissResha (Jan 13, 2009)

i love this


----------



## jollystuikie (Jan 14, 2009)

love,love,love it!!


----------



## c00ki312 (Jan 14, 2009)

lurrveee the colours and the eyeliner....love the eyes!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Jan 16, 2009)

Stunning! Lovin' it.


----------



## jjjenko (Jan 16, 2009)

love the winged eyeliner!


----------



## MsChrys79 (Jan 16, 2009)

Very Pretty!!


----------



## User35 (Jan 16, 2009)

wowie! your lips are killer !


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jan 17, 2009)

Love it!!


----------



## rbella (Jan 17, 2009)

God!! You are amazing!!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Jan 17, 2009)

i loveee this!


----------



## mslips (Jan 19, 2009)

Thankies hunnies!!


----------



## ~Zoe~ (Jan 19, 2009)

Thank you for inspiring me to go & play with my POP neon palette!!!!


----------



## marciagordon189 (Jan 21, 2009)

Beautiful


----------



## DevinGirl (Jan 24, 2009)

*Those eyes are amazing!  Wow.*


----------



## AmandDUR (Jan 24, 2009)

your liner is gorgeous!!


----------



## oracle1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Love it!!!!!


----------



## Smokin' Jo (Feb 6, 2009)

do u mind posting a pic of the palette you used?


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Feb 7, 2009)

i love love love this look.the color combo is awesome


----------



## couturesista (Feb 7, 2009)

Loving the lips!


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Feb 7, 2009)

looooove itttt, your eyeliner application is sick! what liner brush do you use??


----------



## ~Zoe~ (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Smokin' Jo* 

 
_do u mind posting a pic of the palette you used?_


----------



## mslips (May 5, 2009)

not at all!







found at ulta!!! 22.00


----------



## prettysecrets (May 5, 2009)

perfect!!!!


----------



## laperle (May 6, 2009)

gladiola...


----------

